# HELP HELP HELP



## Dustint87 (Dec 31, 2021)

I have a 2016 rancher 420 ES. It was last rode in June 2021 when I can back from a riding trip and it ran perfect. Went to move it a few weeks ago and no it won’t start, when I flip the key on I’m not getting any power to the panel. But if I jump the starter solenoid the panel with light up fine but still no start. Also not getting any spark. I’ve changed all 3 relays above the tank and still getting the same results. I’m about to order a new starter solenoid and ignition coil but would like more input before I do.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Test the key switch first and double check the kill switch.


----------

